# A doubt regarding state sponsorship for Software Engineer(code: 261313) in NSW.??



## NASA_01 (Mar 10, 2012)

I have a doubt regarding state sponsorship for NSW.. I have done my skills assessment(ACS) for Software Engineer(code: 261313). I was thinking that 'Software Engineer(code: 261313)' would be available for NSW but i am not able to find this code anywhere in their website.. is there anyone out there who have applied for this in NSW in 2012.??


----------



## indian01 (Feb 29, 2012)

NASA_01 said:


> I have a doubt regarding state sponsorship for NSW.. I have done my skills assessment(ACS) for Software Engineer(code: 261313). I was thinking that 'Software Engineer(code: 261313)' would be available for NSW but i am not able to find this code anywhere in their website.. is there anyone out there who have applied for this in NSW in 2012.??


In this link State Migration Plans: Australian Visa Bureau loo for NSW section and you may find the code for S/W engg in NSW , follow 'view the selection criteria' link in this page


----------



## sraza (Nov 24, 2011)

indian01 said:


> In this link State Migration Plans: Australian Visa Bureau loo for NSW section and you may find the code for S/W engg in NSW , follow 'view the selection criteria' link in this page


Software Engineer is open and covered in this list. 
http://www.business.nsw.gov.au/__da.../STNI-Update-List-of-Occupations-22.09.11.pdf

The above link is hyperlinked to text "view the selection criteria for following sectors" under the "Skills Required" heading on this page. Skilled sponsored migration - NSW Trade & Investment: Business in NSW


----------



## mansin (Mar 1, 2012)

sraza said:


> Software Engineer is open and covered in this list.
> http://www.business.nsw.gov.au/__da.../STNI-Update-List-of-Occupations-22.09.11.pdf
> 
> The above link is hyperlinked to text "view the selection criteria for following sectors" under the "Skills Required" heading on this page. Skilled sponsored migration - NSW Trade & Investment: Business in NSW


Hi sraza,

I came across the following two links.... One you have already posted above.. 

Updated in September 2011
http://www.business.nsw.gov.au/__da.../STNI-Update-List-of-Occupations-22.09.11.pdf

Updated in November 2011
http://www.business.nsw.gov.au/__da...SIR-Skills-in-Demand-Summary-Table-081211.pdf

In the november list , I am not able to find ICT occupations... Please let me know .. if I am checking a wrong link...


----------



## sraza (Nov 24, 2011)

mansin said:


> Hi sraza,
> 
> I came across the following two links.... One you have already posted above..
> 
> ...


I didn't know about a second link, but when I open file in second link, I see that it mentions regional NSW. I am not an expert, so hoping someone senior can comment.


----------



## arundill80 (Nov 29, 2012)

Yes it is available in the Occuopation List No doubts.have you applied if so did you got the results


----------



## lookatravi (Jan 21, 2013)

Hi,

I am new to this forum, i am planning to apply australian PR. I have few queries to clarify before proceeding to file the ACS assesement.

1. I am having nearly 7 years of experience in software testing mainly on automation testing like, writing QTP
VB scripting language and SQl language, am not able to find the sol code in schedule1 class, whereas its there in 
schedule 2 class (Statesponsorship) code as a software tester which majorly involves manual testing stuff (261314 ). Can i file the assesment by mentioning the software engineer code (261313) as per schedule class1 or should i have only option to file as per sol2.

2. Also, I'd like to include my spouse skill set to claim the 5 additional points, she is having nearly 5 plus experience as a Senior Java developer, what is the procedure to claim 5 additional points in my primary applicant, as she is not interested to take up the IELTS, is there any evidence proof sufficient by submitting the letter from her college and school that her study mode is in english or she has to take up a IELTS only?

3. My job is in sol2 and her job is in sol1, i am confused on the procedure how to file the ACS assesment for both of us

4. I am scared to get help from the migration consultant agents, they charge huge amount.

Please Can anyone clarify my doubts.

Appreciate your response on this.

Regards,
Ravi


----------



## pranar1 (Dec 3, 2011)

lookatravi said:


> Hi,
> 
> I am new to this forum, i am planning to apply australian PR. I have few queries to clarify before proceeding to file the ACS assesement.
> 
> ...


Hi Ravi,

As far as I know, being in sol1 or 2 doesn't really change the ACS process. What u need to consider is who should be the primary applicant....u or she? Since her occupation is in the sol1 u can file for 189 subclass provided she meets the other points criteria (including taking ielts as its a must for primary applicant). Else u have to go for 190 state sponsorship. 

If u decide to put her as secondary, then a letter from college or university stating that the subjects in the degree is English, would suffice. 

Once u have the ACS assessment positive, the spouse points can be claimed. There is a provision in visa appln form wherein they will ask u this and points will b awarded. 

Regds.


----------



## lookatravi (Jan 21, 2013)

Hi Pranar,

Thanks much for your prompt reply...

I would like to be a primary applicant coz she dont want to take up the IELTS test, if i file a acs under 190 class under state sponsorship, what is the minimum ietls score i need to get. currently am having 55 points, i will include my spouse skill to get the additional 5 points by submitting english proof letter from her college then i will get a overall points will be 60. Aslo can you please clarify, do i need to file a separate acs assement for both of us? say my wife file in 189 and mine in 190 like that?

Please let me know, what is the procedure to start and file the ACS assement.

Regards,
Ravi


----------



## pranar1 (Dec 3, 2011)

lookatravi said:


> Hi Pranar,
> 
> Thanks much for your prompt reply...
> 
> ...


Ravi,

Ur wife is included in ur visa appln. U don't need to file a separate one for her. It's either 189 or 190. Since u claim to have 60 points with her skills also added, u can apply for 189 itself. 

For ACS procedure u can refer to their website acs.org.au. It's explained there. U have to file separately for ACS, for u and ur wife. 

As far as IELTS is concerned u shuld get a score of 7 or more in each band and 7 overall to get 10 points. These details r there in the skillselect website. 

All the best.


----------



## lookatravi (Jan 21, 2013)

Pranar,

Thank you very much for your time.


----------

